# PrimaDonna S - Water Leaking in Grounds Container



## PC0305 (Oct 24, 2019)

Hi - there's a leak somewhere in my PrimaDonna S.

when brewing espresso, the water is not being filling pushed through the ground beans by the looks of things. The espresso dispensed by the machine into the cup is a lot less than it was, because the water is finding its way into the grounds container instead.

ive replaces the o rings in the brew group and regreased etc, but no success.

one further thing to note - the grounds container also gets filled with water when performing its rinse cycle.

please help.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello 

How old is your machine?


----------



## Ladycoffeegeek (May 16, 2019)

Hi!

The fact that the grounds container gets filled with water sounds odd to me.

If nobody can find you an answer here, I'd seriously consider getting in touch with Delonghi directly.

Their number to see if your machine is repairable is HERE

Good luck!


----------



## PC0305 (Oct 24, 2019)

MildredM said:


> Hello
> 
> How old is your machine?


 Three years old now. Made around 3000 espressos.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2019)

Hi PC0305 - did you find a solution? Same is happening with my PrimaDonna machine. I was about to order O rings but it looks like that won't help. Many Thanks


----------



## Auscoffee (Jul 22, 2020)

Check the o ring on the mechanics valve. reasonably common.


----------

